# November's Bait shop



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I stopped in at November Bait and Tackle on Rt 43 in Suffield and he told me they are closing the doors this week. Just to let you guys know. Looks like mogadore is the only one around the Mogadore Res. area again.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

closing for good or just for the season? i hope i dont need to find a new place to tag my deer in that stays open even on sunday. either way thanks for the info Bapenn!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bapenn... I'm sad to hear that happen. Both Jimmy and Ted are "class" guys and would go out of their way to help you out. Just another case of how hard, guys that have small (bait/tackle----hunting/fishing) type stores battle to stay in business.....Constantly fighting the "BIG BOX" stores.....cant match the buying power......... Add in our hard to predict "ice fishing" seasons, which alot of years is totally non-existent.... Makes for a tough way to make a livin.... I for one.....will miss these guys alot. Shows you guys .........support the ones in your areas(lord knows they need it) or yours might just be the next to close..............Jon Sr.


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

They are closing for good.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I often wonder how Mogadore Bait stays in business. There is always someone there working in the back. Many days I drive by and not a car to be seen in the parking lot.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hate to see the lil guy go out of biz. It sucks


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I run a small baitshop out of my house and have 4 years vested into it.There's alot of behind the scene things that most fishermen either take for granted or just don't know.Since I was little I imagined the greatest and coolest job to work was to have my own bait shop.I decided to give it a try and am going on my 4th year.Here's the way it is:you call the wholesaler for minnows and ask them when they got them in.Their reply is they just came in yesterday and are real healthy.You order $200.00 (30lbs)worth, they get delivered, within 2 days what you don't sell are all dead.The wholesaler lied, the bait was old, just lost $150.00.Order 20 flats of crawlers($38.00 per flat) to supply my campground and convenience store accounts for the week.Each flat should contain 500 crawlers(42 dozen).You brake down the first 10 flats and come up 80 dozen short, thats 50% of your profit gone.Or sometimes you get 7-10 dozen dugworms mixed in each flat that you have to sell cheaper than the crawlers.Same goes for the maggots,mealworms,waxworms etc.You call to complain and they tell you if your not happy to take your business elsewhere.Unfortunately, Akron wholesalers closed down and there's no competition in live bait sales.This is the business of selling live bait.
It might not sound right the way this reads.What I'm trying to say is support your local small businesses before they're all gone.It's not as easy as most think.We do what we do because of the passion that's inside us.The passion to supply fishermen with not only bait, but the friends,relationships and memories that are made............Mark


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys.....I know I"ll be the broken record on this one...... but every thing bassmastermjb (mark) said, hits the nail on the head.... All my fishing life I've tried to do just that..... support my local bait shop or shops if I have more than one.... Still talking bait shops ( not gas stations--- carryouts or convience stores that sell bait...etc) Spend your money there, help keep them in business...You enjoy it when you stop and their there..... just stop and think if you had to drive 50 miles to one.... We are all guilty on this one.....but please guys for their sake and ours.....spend some of your money there......These places close up at an alarming rate.......We've lost several in the Portage County area in the last few years.....The ball is in your court.... choose well...........Good fishin Jon Sr.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

mrphish42 said:


> Hey guys.....I know I"ll be the broken record on this one...... but every thing bassmastermjb (mark) said, hits the nail on the head.... All my fishing life I've tried to do just that..... support my local bait shop or shops if I have more than one.... Still talking bait shops ( not gas stations--- carryouts or convience stores that sell bait...etc) Spend your money there, help keep them in business...You enjoy it when you stop and their there..... just stop and think if you had to drive 50 miles to one.... We are all guilty on this one.....but please guys for their sake and ours.....spend some of your money there......These places close up at an alarming rate.......We've lost several in the Portage County area in the last few years.....The ball is in your court.... choose well...........Good fishin Jon Sr.


DITTO!!!!!!! Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> I run a small baitshop out of my house and have 4 years vested into it.There's alot of behind the scene things that most fishermen either take for granted or just don't know.Since I was little I imagined the greatest and coolest job to work was to have my own bait shop.I decided to give it a try and am going on my 4th year.Here's the way it is:you call the wholesaler for minnows and ask them when they got them in.Their reply is they just came in yesterday and are real healthy.You order $200.00 (30lbs)worth, they get delivered, within 2 days what you don't sell are all dead.The wholesaler lied, the bait was old, just lost $150.00.Order 20 flats of crawlers($38.00 per flat) to supply my campground and convenience store accounts for the week.Each flat should contain 500 crawlers(42 dozen).You brake down the first 10 flats and come up 80 dozen short, thats 50% of your profit gone.Or sometimes you get 7-10 dozen dugworms mixed in each flat that you have to sell cheaper than the crawlers.Same goes for the maggots,mealworms,waxworms etc.You call to complain and they tell you if your not happy to take your business elsewhere.Unfortunately, Akron wholesalers closed down and there's no competition in live bait sales.This is the business of selling live bait.
> It might not sound right the way this reads.What I'm trying to say is support your local small businesses before they're all gone.It's not as easy as most think.We do what we do because of the passion that's inside us.The passion to supply fishermen with not only bait, but the friends,relationships and memories that are made............Mark


I agree with you 100%- Linda


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Linda.......I've been coming to Mosquito since 1962......and knew your Dad quite well......back when he was here....... I could always depend on him for 3 things.......a hearty welcome/a strong hand-shake/ and his personal tip on just where I might find the best fishing on that day.....Those things are totally irreplaceable.....And as long as I have been around you, your friendly manor stands tall and I can attest to the fact that you are a "CLASS ACT" and thank you for being that way........God bless......Jon Sr. PS made my day and glad to see the "DITTO"........


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

It just breaks my heart to see all these mom and pop stores going out of business. When it's your life , your love and your passion , its got to be hard letting go. I cannot express the the sadness I feel to watch all these store having to close their doors. Please remember this: The big companys like Dick's ,Wal-mart,Gander Mountain, And Cabela's likes your business----but we NEED it and are Thankful for it. Thanks ---Linda


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

When partner and I used to wholesale bait to local bait shops. Our biggest selling point was the count was guaranteed to at least 40 dozen per flat. I could count on one hand the dealers that tried to cheat us. ( Get good counts and lie about it. ) The few liars we ran into we just stopped selling to them. Moral of story : the vast majority of these enterprises will be places you can trust.

Even the old adage " they are always biting in the bait shop " does not apply. Proved this several times to my retail customers. They would argue with fishing report on door , telling us we were being less than truthfull in order to sell live bait. Truth was the customer had his mind made up before how much bait he was going to buy. Could always tell this from my regulars. The order was pretty much identical regardless of fishing conditions.

I am the same way myself usually 6-10 dozen minnows depending on gut feeling. If I do not use a lot of them. I usually give back to bait shop on way home. Every little bit helps .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to see them go. The local bait and tackle shop is an endangered species for sure.

Please, support your local bait and tackle shops.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I stopped in to wish them well on their last day last week. One big reason, they were leaving was the owner drove from his home in Newton Falls to Suffield every day. He told me some days, he wouldn't make gas money! Partial thanks to "Oilman" Bush for that situation! By the way, they are opening up a shop in downtown Newton Falls(it's a very small town so you can't miss it), and will be nearer to WB, Mosquito, or Milton. Should your fishing travels take you near that location, please stop there for bait-or just to chat.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

i stopped in a few weeks prior to them closing...bought a couple of lures trying to help em out. ..i try to stop at alot of the little baitshops that stay open all year round...just to maybe help them pay some bills


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BassTrackerJoe.........my kinda guy......if enough of us followed what you said, we could manage to keep them around......Jon Sr......PS. actions are better than words.


----------

